# Fix a plastic gas tank?



## #1DEER 1-I

Alright, I have a plastic gas tank from my S10, the end where the filler hose clamps to the tank broke off completely, and I am just wondering what could be used to securely and long lasting attach the nob back onto the tank. I've looked high and low for new tanks but 4 door models tanks of the S10 I have yet to find. GM wants $1,100 for one, and I can't find any aftermarket ones. So I am probably going to just try and fix it. Is there any epoxy's, calking, or anything else that can be used that gas won't eat away at, and that will last? I would like it to be not quite as rigid as epoxy, and have a little flexibility so it doesn't just break off again. Anyone got any ideas, a new tanks an option if anyone knows where I might can find one.


----------



## DallanC

Used one from a wrecking yard is your best bet. 

Had a S10 for a few years, worst POS vehicle in existence. All kinds of stupid things kept breaking, continual issues, money pit. Traded it off for a Ford Escape, in 100k miles the only thing I had to fix was a cracked exhaust pipe (flex joint).

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

1-I you may want to try the junk yard. They are full of S-10's.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

DallanC said:


> Used one from a wrecking yard is your best bet.
> 
> Had a S10 for a few years, worst POS vehicle in existence. All kinds of stupid things kept breaking, continual issues, money pit. Traded it off for a Ford Escape, in 100k miles the only thing I had to fix was a cracked exhaust pipe (flex joint).
> 
> -DallanC


I've tried junk yards, 4 door models are very hard to come by no one has any. I would rather have a new tank but I really can't find any so I may have to fix it that's why I'm asking. They only made the 4 door for 3 years, and it's tanks different.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I would think any fix/repair would have to be rigid and not flexible. Have you tried O'Reilleys, AutoZone or NAPA for recommendations?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

maybe post a picture or two if possible


----------



## lifes short

what year is it
Is it a Blazer or pick up


----------



## lifes short

I am guessing s10 Blazer. It Looks like about $200 deliveredhttp://www.gastanks.com/Blazer-S10/products/6/


----------



## martymcfly73

I guess its OK for you to ask for help just not anyone else? Maybe you should do some homework first.


----------



## lifes short

heres one for $120 delivered
http://www.1aauto.com/1A/fuel-tanks/Chevy/S10-Blazer/1AFGT00438/371754


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

It's not a blazer it's a pickup, I've called from st George to salt lake salvage yards. I've searched tons of parts stores dealerships and google. One salvage yard searched nationwide for me and none of there salvage yards had one for the 4 door pickup. I did my homework screw off Marty.


----------



## Badger

As much as I would like to prove you wrong, there is nothing available for that model. This one says 98 4 door but they didn't make the 4 door in 98. That's the only one I found so it is worth a call. After that you might be screwed.

Never mind, I was hoping you had changed your ways but after reading your Nebo comment, you are still a HUGE douche!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Badger said:


> As much as I would like to prove you wrong, there is nothing available for that model. This one says 98 4 door but they didn't make the 4 door in 98. That's the only one I found so it is worth a call. After that you might be screwed.
> 
> Never mind, I was hoping you had changed your ways but after reading your Nebo comment, you are still a HUGE douche!


Sorry but seeing thread after thread asking for help, it just gets old. You put in for the tag, YOU fill it.


----------



## Kevin D

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Sorry but seeing thread after thread asking for help, it just gets old. You put in for the tag, YOU fill it.


Yep, and you buy the truck, YOU fix it!-oooo-


----------



## royta

Have you checked out http://www.car-part.com?


----------



## martymcfly73

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Sorry but seeing thread after thread asking for help, it just gets old. You put in for the tag, YOU fill it.


OK. Then stop asking for help on you stupid truck. You bought the POS, YOU fix it! Don't ask for help. No one cares.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

martymcfly73 said:


> OK. Then stop asking for help on you stupid truck. You bought the POS, YOU fix it! Don't ask for help. No one cares.


Different everyone bitches about everywhere being crowded and then everyone tells everyone everything about where to go.


----------



## martymcfly73

Its a LE hunt. Its not a crowding or pressure issue.


----------



## DallanC

We need a LE gas tank hunt...


-DallanC


----------



## pheaz

Weld it.


----------



## OKEE

Duct Tape and wire. I'm serious works for me. Don't buy the cheap kind with fancy colors. Spend a few more dollars on the heavy duty high performance kind.


----------



## Badger

Buy a new truck or fix the gas tank. You are dealing with the gas, is it worth risking your life, your families lives, or someone else if it explodes?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.67


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Mr Muleskinner said:


> http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.67


Well here's what I found out. GM has not released this tank for aftermarket companies to make yet, so GM is the only buying choice for the most part. They want $1,100 for one. Ya I'm fixing it


----------



## pheaz

pheaz said:


> Weld it.


^^^Yes this^^^


----------



## pelican

My plastic tank leaked on my truck. The tank bracket was pushed up into it, rubbed a hole through it and had a good drip going. I used JB weld as what was gonna be a quick fix until I got home and its held up for several months now. I took a piece of belting and put it between the tank and bracket. Its worth trying.


----------



## martymcfly73

pheaz said:


> ^^^Yes this^^^


Yes this^^^


----------



## DarKHorN

pheaz said:


> ^^^Yes this^^^


Yes weld it


----------



## martymcfly73

DarKHorN said:


> Yes weld it


Yes weld it.


----------



## DarKHorN

Huge, will you tell ol1eye to weld it. He listens to you, btw I done my homework on this.


----------

